# Heavenly Bliss!!



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

I am a couple of weeks into living with the Heavenly and I have to say I love it.

Consistantly pulling resonable shots ( 18g in with 29g out in 28 seconds).

I am still trying to produce good quality micro foam for the flat whites but i am sure that will come.

If only the drip tray was larger. is there any recomennded mods?

I do need to upgrade my grinder(but maybe i will win the Mythos)

cheers

darren


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glad to hear you liking your new machine , always good when new purchases workout positively !

Unless you have a plumbed in and out machine ,then we all moan about having to empty the drip tray no matter how big.

Re Grinder, what do you have at the moment?

Why do YOU Think a upgrade is worth considering, do you feel your coffee tare could be improved or are you generally happy with it ?

What is it you don't like or would like to improve about your current grinder ( time to grind ? Functionality ? )

And lastly, hypothetically if you were to upgrade how much space and money have you got ?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

What grinder are you running darenb?

Glad you are enjoying the heavenly


----------



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

The grinder i have is the MC2, great starter grinder dont get me wrong, but in getting the grind fine enough for the espresso, the grind feels very warm to the touch. Burrs have had about 2KG through them.

I take it this is a result of the conical burrs which also cause popcorning.

I am more limited by budget. than space (the heavenly is 365 and fits comfortably under the units) I have been looking at the Eureka mignon from BB but i know at this price used commercial machine may come up on the site.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi, as you rightly discerned you are In the ball park of some good commercial girders there , perhaps some wage someone with a SJ to see how tall it is with a camera good mod on . There is also a mini mazzer for sale from coffee chap currently . Plenty of options in and around the £300 mark. Most would agree mignion is set up form an mc2 in terms of grind consistency and noise .....

Be worth searching for the thread on there , that was called upgrade SJ mignion or something along those lines , to give you an idea of opinions on the step into commercial grinders also.


----------

